# Flash S3 - Spare wheel



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

Anyone know how to remove it :?: 
Mr Ford's handbook is about as clear as my 3 y.o. grandson's drawing of the solar system :roll:


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

Since no one would help me !'ve had to get my boilersuit on and find out for myself :roll: 
If you look between the offside rear wheel and the back of the wheel arch and the wash the muck away, a small winch is revealed attached to the chassis longitudinal. (interestingly this is what Mr Ford's useless hand book says is the arrangement for the twin wheel RWD van :!: )
In the tool kit there is a tri- part folded rod which when unfolded ( trapping at least 2 fingers :evil: ) forms the operating brace for the winch when the "screwdriver" end is inserted into the winch.
When the wheel is lowered there is then a big struggle to release it from the lifting wire and the separate preventer wire and remove the aluminium jack stand that sits in the top of the wheel.
All this, coupled with the fact that only a scissor jack is provided, convinces me that changing a wheel on this van is not something I would tackle myself unless it was a dire emergency and there was no alternative :wink:


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Well at least I don't have to worry about getting the spare wheel out on my Chausson S2... it doesn't have one!

Just a can of tyre gunk and and a 12 volt pump. Handy if we get a blow-out, or the like.... :evil:


----------

